

Windows 7 SP1 is out - intdev
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=c3202ce6-4056-4059-8a1b-3a9b77cdfdda

======
kenjackson
I think we may have some history in the making here. This is the first SP1 for
an MS OS release that I have no interest in installing. I probably will at
some point, but my system is running so well that w/o new features I fail to
see what the upside can be.

Who would've thunk anyone would say about Windows... "No need for SP1. The
original version is working like a charm."

~~~
dotBen
...and so how are they going to buy the next version of the operation system
in a years time?

I had this with Win XP - I prob used it for 8 years+. Vista was no reason to
upgrade. Then I discovered OSX and made the switch over to Mac.

~~~
jquery
Same here.

Then I discovered Windows 7 and switched back to PC.

~~~
larrywright
Can I ask why? I'm really curious, I don't believe I know anyone who has ever
switched back to Windows from OS X. I use Win 7 at work and OS X at home, and
while Win 7 is the best version of Windows I've ever used (and I started on
3.1), it's no match for OS X.

~~~
anonymous246
I tried Mac for some time and _LOVED_ _LOVED_ the lack of crapware, but I
found it overrated:

1\. Blurry text :)

2\. iLife apps are nicely approximated by Windows Live. Before I checked out
Windows Live Movie Maker, I was very impressed with iMovie.

3\. Lack of apps (e.g., wasn't able to find a decent fullscreen, borderless
terminal emulator like the alt-enter mode of putty).

4\. Didn't seem especially fast or anything compared to Windows (on a 4G
machine).

5\. Loved the unixyness of the OS. But it's subtly not Unix, which breaks some
things. E.g., macports' GCC 4.5.1 + gdb wasn't stable compared to Apple's
older versions of gcc. I now ssh into an Ubuntu box from Windows (putty + tmux
+ consolas FTW) for development.

~~~
rimantas
#3: Visor

#5: OS X is certified UNIX, you cannot get more unixy than that.

------
ghuntley
"In short - there is no new functionality as we have mentioned previously
beyond client-side support for RemoteFX and Dymanic Memory which are 2 new
virtualization features enabled in Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1."

[http://windowsteamblog.com/windows/b/bloggingwindows/archive...](http://windowsteamblog.com/windows/b/bloggingwindows/archive/2011/02/22/windows-7-sp1-now-
available-for-everyone.aspx)

Summary: SP1 is just a collection of hotfixes:

[http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17855015/Hotfixes%20and%20Security%2...](http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17855015/Hotfixes%20and%20Security%20Updates%20included%20in%20Windows%207%20and%20Windows%20Server%202008%20R2%20Service%20Pack%201%20%281%29.xls)

------
mrcharles
Does anyone have a link to actual release notes from SP1? I followed about 10
links, downloaded a *.doc that the microsoft site led me to believe had
release notes, which actually only contained links back to the page I
downloaded the doc from.

Helpful site design.

~~~
Qz
I just did the same and somehow ended up back at the page linked to in this
submission...

edit: okay, just got to the same document you did. Apparently microsoft
considers 'release notes' to be 'notes about the process of releasing' which
that document will have when there are any, rather than notes about the
release itself, aka the Service Pack. There is another file on that link
called 'Notable Changes in Windows 7 SP1' or something similar, which
basically boils down the changes to: HDMI audio improvements, fix to XPS
documents, and a change in the way 'restore previous folders at logon'
works...

~~~
sliverstorm
Seeing as these are not major notable changes, what seems most likely?

1) They released a SP as a milestone because it was 'about time'

2) They released a SP as a rollup to bring everyone to the same page

3) They need to push the HDMI audio updates extra hard...?

~~~
mrcharles
More likely they just hit a limit for hotfixes, and do a rollup because
they'll do a reprint of the DVDs as well, so that new systems come without
needing 200 hotfixes.

------
chime
What's New in SP1: [http://blogs.msdn.com/b/nickmac/archive/2011/02/11/what-s-
ne...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/nickmac/archive/2011/02/11/what-s-new-in-
windows-7-windows-server-2008-r2-sp1.aspx)

See "Changes specific to Windows 7" section in "Notable Changes in Windows 7
and Windows Server 2008 R2 Service Pack 1.doc":
[http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=...](http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=61924cea-83fe-46e9-96d8-027ae59ddc11&displaylang=en)

------
npalli
Just installed SP1 on 64bit professional. Went smoothly in 20 mins. Freed up
7GB of diskspace on my SSD. Nice!

~~~
sliverstorm
Now THIS is interesting. Seriously? Do you know where the fat was cut?

~~~
xpaulbettsx
Once you install the SP, it can get rid of a lot of older binaries that were
related to Windows Update (i.e. we have to keep around old versions in case
you ever decide to uninstall anything)

------
ck2
The update is 2GB in size? Whoa.

Oh wait, that's a fully patched W7, the update is really 100mb.

32bit x86
[http://download.microsoft.com/download/0/A/F/0AFB5316-3062-4...](http://download.microsoft.com/download/0/A/F/0AFB5316-3062-494A-AB78-7FB0D4461357/windows6.1-KB976932-X86.exe)

64bit x64
[http://download.microsoft.com/download/0/A/F/0AFB5316-3062-4...](http://download.microsoft.com/download/0/A/F/0AFB5316-3062-494A-AB78-7FB0D4461357/windows6.1-KB976932-X64.exe)

AllInOne
[http://download.microsoft.com/download/0/A/F/0AFB5316-3062-4...](http://download.microsoft.com/download/0/A/F/0AFB5316-3062-494A-AB78-7FB0D4461357/7601.17514.101119-1850_Update_Sp_Wave1-GRMSP1.1_DVD.iso)

~~~
natep
Or if it's just one computer, use the built-in Windows Update

------
TillE
Looks like it won't install (error code 0x800F0A12) if you have a different
bootloader in the MBR. Bah. Can't be bothered to redo my whole Hackintosh
setup.

------
ximeng
Note that you don't need the 1.9GB file linked there to install this on one
PC. You should be able to get it from Windows Update. I needed to select it,
it was listed as an "important update" but deselected by default.

~~~
trezor
Yeah. And it was about 100MB, not 2GBs.

Careful though: I managed to hose one of my Windows 7 VMs with the stock WU
SP1 update. Do remember to take your snapshots. I didn't :(

------
Sticker
Upgrades continue to this day! As an example, I updated my last household PC
to Windows 7 Ultimate (up from Windows MCE 2004 from HP: a frankenstein OS).

It runs better than ever (2.4Ghz, 2GB memory). Media Center works great (looks
like MCE 2005). For a 7 year old PC with AGP graphics (7600 GT) it's
surprising how well Windows 7 performs. Assuming nothing breaks, it's still a
good 'dev test server' for .NET and LAMP work.

~~~
riobard
How are you going to test LAMP on Windows 7? L stands for Linux.

~~~
Sticker
Those are just examples of course, but 2 methods come to mind: WAMP install
works good, or "andLinux" or something to virtualize Linux.

------
protomyth
Ok, let's say I'm trying to be a nice guy and download it to a shared drive
for the PC/Techs. Let's also say I don't use Windows. Is there actually a link
for that?

------
pero
I've recently worked for a large bank still running XP and IE6 and their
migration policy stipulated that upgrades to the OS weren't considered until a
SP has been released; perhaps this is more widespread, and enterprise
applications notwithstanding, the insignificance of the Win7 updates could be
in anticipation of IE9...

~~~
rbanffy
If they are still running XP and IE6, I suspect some other problem exists,
like a very critical program that was done in, say, Webclasses or plain
ASP/VBScript, that breaks under IE7 and nobody dares to touch it for it will
collapse.

------
AbnormalGun
I have found Windows 7 to be a pretty good OS, I am happy to say. I just wish
Microsoft would make the intergrated Windows 7 Install DVD ISOs available for
download, like the do for MSDN and Technet, even if they charged a small fee
for it.

~~~
blinkingled
What do you mean integrated? I bought Home Premium and Pro version from
Microsoft online store and they did provide ISOs and even USB tool to put the
ISO on flash drives.

~~~
riobard
He wants an ISO that packs in SP1.

~~~
timthorn
They don't provide that on MSDN - the ISO there just contains the SP1
installers for Win2K8 and Win7.

------
e40
Here is the download:
[http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=...](http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=c3202ce6-4056-4059-8a1b-3a9b77cdfdda)

------
maxxxxx
That's the problem with Microsoft these days. It's just plain boring. Windows
7 has been out for more than a year and no new features.

~~~
krmmalik
Two ways to look at what you just said. Windows 7 is a very solid OS. I've
been using it for the past year or so now, and this is the first time that i'm
using a Windows OS that i havent said to myself on almost weekly basis, "I
wish the OS could do X, or y or z"

The whole ecosystem is changing, and so maybe we dont demand so much from the
OSes in themselves anymore, at least not in terms of feature-set itself.

~~~
maxxxxx
I agree. It's just hard to stay interested when they update their stuff only
every 3 years or so.

~~~
icefox
Or... Hard to stay interested when [my company] uses XP.

~~~
maxxxxx
Very true :-)

------
yuhong
Don't forget this is required to use Sandy Bridge's AVX instructions.

------
jcitme
download's going slow, the ms server is probably getting hammered. is there a
link to a torrent that's not one of the pesky SP1 betas?

------
keyle
Why is it that when OS X has a new update (version+1), I get excited, but when
Windows has a new service pack, I shit my pants?

~~~
Groxx
You drink laxatives heavily right before a new Windows service pack comes out?
Maybe it's a form of prescience - you should see if you can use it to make
money, somehow.

